# My 16 week old Sable



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

This is my handsome boy! His dad is black and red and his mom is sable. Does anyone have a sable GSD from a saddle back and sable? I would LOVE to see your pics! I'm trying to figure out if he will be a patterned sable. Any thoughts? We love watching him change daily and it's fun to imagine what he will look like as an adult ?


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

He is very handsome no matter how he turns out ?. What is his name?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

cute pup


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a handsome boy! Looks like he will be a patterned sable. It looks like his front legs are becoming most tan. The darker sable has black pencil markings on their toes,faded strip down their front legs which as time goes on gets darker and reached their paws and black markings on back of heels-tar heels. My pup max is a dark sable. His mom was bicolor and dad was patterned sable- who looked Black and Tan. Eight pups in the litter. Five were black/tan, two were dark sable, one was a pattern sable. I post picture.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking boy!


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Shepherd Mom said:


> He is very handsome no matter how he turns out ?. What is his name?


Thank you! His name is Tito!


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> He is a handsome boy! Looks like he will be a patterned sable. It looks like his front legs are becoming most tan. The darker sable has black pencil markings on their toes,faded strip down their front legs which as time goes on gets darker and reached their paws and black markings on back of heels-tar heels. My pup max is a dark sable. His mom was bicolor and dad was patterned sable- who looked Black and Tan. Eight pups in the litter. Five were black/tan, two were dark sable, one was a pattern sable. I post picture.


Wow thank you for all of this information! I'm thinking patterned also. He started out completely tan and each day the dark keeps spreading, but he doesn't have the pencil toes, Tar Heels (just a very tiny amt of black hairs there so I don't think that counts), and I feel like the black fading down his front legs will disappear as he grows. I would love to see any pics you have! ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love watching them change colors. It doesn't matter light or dark just fun. You have to post some pictures as Tito changes. Max at 16 weeks to show the strip on his front legs on markings on toes.


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> I love watching them change colors. It doesn't matter light or dark just fun. You have to post some pictures as Tito changes. Max at 16 weeks to show the strip on his front legs on markings on toes.


Wow he's stunning! Tito definitely doesn't have that stripe. I will for sure post pictures as he grows! It's so exciting!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you! If you type in sable color changes in the search box you will see many sables and their changes. Enjoy your adorable pup they do grow to fast!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Share Post
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?p=6923145


----------



## Joy8764 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Share Post
> Max-sable color changes-8 weeks to 7 1/2 months - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Amazing!!!! I just noticed today that Tito has that white spot on his chest! Is that common? I've never noticed them before.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Tito is adorable. :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Joy8764 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Share Post
> ...



My pup has one to. The white spot is common sometimes it disappears or it stays. It is genetic and passed on. I never noticed it before either. I love it though and seems to be sticking around!


----------

